# ADA Do!aqua mini-M: Serendipity



## Randy Lau (Mar 29, 2008)

*Scape#4: Edited out.*

Scape #5: brought the left rock to the center.









The sand will not go into the tank. I just hate how AquaSoil crumbles so I use sand during this planning stage to aid me in my endless search for pleasing aesthetics.

Regards, 
Randy


----------



## oocfish (Jul 16, 2005)

What a cool wedding gift! Your sister is lucky. I like all the scapes but I really like #1.


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

i like the 5th one the most.
the first is a close second, but in my opinion, the rock on the far right should follow in a similar direction as the other rocks. if you want something to try to offset that direction, you can try manzanita branches.


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

5 for me haha


----------



## Randy Lau (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for the comments keep them coming!

*oocfish* I hope she likes it. Deep down I think its an excuse for me to start another tank. :icon_roll

*amphirion* nice suggestions. I may not add manzanita however because I think I am going broke!

*trigun808 *I agree I think I am leaning more towards a natural layout.

More!

Scape # 6: Close enough to #5 but with some rotating and flipping.









Scape #7: I flipped the main center rock and discovered this angle.
*








*

I think I have ONE more layout in mind and that's it! I'll be making a decision soon.

Regards,
Randy


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

5 or 6 still haha i like the way the big rock is


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

Cool rocks! don't know what your planning to use for flora but besides scape#1,3 and 7 I'm pretty sure your lower rocks will get lost in your FG plants. I'm digging scape 7 the mostroud:


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

This probably won't help since you are leaning towards other options, but I like #1. The rocks sticking up and out creates height; you wouldn't necessarily need tall plants then. Either way, great gift idea and keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## itzjustjeff (Apr 27, 2009)

i'm liking 5 and 7 roud:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I like 7 the best. What a nice gift you're creating


----------



## Randy Lau (Mar 29, 2008)

*Trigun808 *I must have stared at that big rock for a good 30min straight twisting and flipping and rotating before I bought it. 

*Hyphination* I will be using mini dwarf hairgrass sp. 'Japanese' as a foreground. I would love UG but can't find it locally yet. I think the lower rocks may be fine, I can always prop it up higher. Scape#7 I feel like i need something on the right as a counter-balance to that boulder-like piece.

*dxiong5* I'll be sure to keep you all posted-so long as people are viewing! But thanks. And the funny thing is, Scape#1 took the least amount of time to throw together (maybe 5 seconds tops). Matter fact it was just something I did so I could take a picture and start a thread here. And it's getting some votes over some I spilled 30 minutes planning and piecing together!

*itzjustjeff* your member name should really be *HeyEveryoneItzJeff!* :icon_lol:. Those near the end took some real effort and 'rock whispering' to crank out! Glad you like them, too!

*CL* thanks. I don't know if this is a gift for her or for me. I am having so much fun building it.

I may go ahead and delete some pictures in this thread that are not receiving any love.

Regards,
Randy


----------



## Bonefish (Mar 14, 2009)

Ohh, the hardest stage: picking a layout.

My votes go to 6, 5, and 7, in that order. I wish I got gifts as awesome as this!

Dwarf HG should give it a soft, classic look. Any thoughts about using HC around some of those rocks?


----------



## Randy Lau (Mar 29, 2008)

*TsuRyuu* maybe on your birthday I'll buy some rocks and build you a scape and ship it to you ("Is he serious or joking?! :red_mouth). I thought about using HC to cycle the tank. I'm a HC growing maniac! My 20 gallon long tank is overflowing with it. That's the thing- I want this tank to be easy low maintenance. Once HC takes off it could really just take over the tank bottom covering the dwarf HG and rocks.

Regards,
Randy


----------



## Randy Lau (Mar 29, 2008)

**Update** I needed to add more rocks (funny story actually) and this is the layout I chose in order to make it work. Thanks for all the help guys.










Dwarf Puffer. I hope its a girl.









Curious gal.









I never thought I would use HC as a _background_ plant. Foreground I would like to use something low growing possibly UG or mini dwarf HG sp. 'Japan'. 

Thanks for looking comments welcomed. :icon_smil
Randy


----------



## Martin Schellinck (Jun 17, 2006)

Randy, I don't know if you've noticed this, but your rock layout is almost identical to my 60p on SFBAAPS haha. BTW, have you had any difficulties seeing posts lately? I haven't seen a single new post in about a week. My suggestion would be a HC foreground with a staurogyne sp. background (mine is a glosso foreground with staurogyne sp background). Check out this scape.
http://www.aquascapingworld.com/forum/aquatic-plants/543-new-plant-hobby-staurogyne-sp.html
http://www.aquascapingworld.com/forum/aquascaping-showcase/610-30cm-little-mountain.html


----------



## Randy Lau (Mar 29, 2008)

Another familiar name! Its funny I am _just_ looking through your threads here. I see the ''Martin 60-P" thread's tank and you are right it is somewhat similar. 

SFBAAPS has been down this week I'm hoping it gets resolved soon. You can't even PM another member without some notice popping up.

I have plenty of HC in my 20 gallons and frankly I want to just try something new for a foreground. Rich Y. may have a few pinches of HG 'belem' for me. 

The staurogyne looks cool I don't mind trying different flora out. Does AFA sell it?

Randy


----------



## Martin Schellinck (Jun 17, 2006)

AFA sells it for about 3 stems for $10. Since you're in the city, I wouldn't mind sparing you a few free stems. I also have a few sprigs of belem I could let you have since I'm planning on doing a major trim of my mini-L in the near future.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I like your hardscape Randy. Keep it up man. 

It's funny how the hardcore SFBAAPS posters are suddenly all over the place here  I know I know... who is in charge of our site admin on SFBAAPS? It's been down for too long.


----------



## Skrimpy (Sep 16, 2009)

I like the hard scape and I love the dwarf puffer. He/she is very cute. I also like how you use sand to scape and play with. I agree that AS is not good for playing around with.


----------



## Randy Lau (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks *Martin* are you free Wednesday evening or Thursday? PM'ed!

*Speedie* I appreciate the nice comments. You can rest assure that I will keep this tank up. You on the other hand better raise those betta fry right! 

*Skrimpy* thanks. I'm growing more fond of this scape as I stare at it (right now). The puffer reminds me of gummy candy (I've been on my diet for too long). You don't need sand Skrimpy I see you come from the Land of Seiryu Stones! (Your user location)


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

looks good! can't wait to see it when you add all your plants


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

loving the new rock layout! hope all goes well!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Martin Schellinck said:


> AFA sells it for about 3 stems for $10. Since you're in the city, I wouldn't mind sparing you a few free stems. I also have a few sprigs of belem I could let you have since I'm planning on doing a major trim of my mini-L in the near future.


Now it's 3 for $10?!? I only got 2 for $10 Oh well, at least mine are growing and sending out some side shoots

I could use some Belem in the future if mine doesn't work out


----------



## richy (Dec 1, 2005)

speedie408 said:


> I like your hardscape Randy. Keep it up man.
> 
> It's funny how the hardcore SFBAAPS posters are suddenly all over the place here  I know I know... who is in charge of our site admin on SFBAAPS? It's been down for too long.


Nick, it's cuz we're all suffering from some form of sfbaaps withdrawal!! Jim is working on getting the site back up.

Here are Jim's notes from this morning: 
the forum problems have not been fixed. Aplus.net have finally responded and have started to look at the problem, which appears to be in the mysql data base that phpbb uses.

Randy, sorry for the threadjack! The scape is looking good! Hopefully, I'll be able to see it in person soon enuf!


----------



## demosthenes (Aug 23, 2008)

hey, what kind of snail is that in the last picture? my tank is absolutely overrun with those and i've been trying really hard to get rid of them.


----------



## Bonefish (Mar 14, 2009)

Randy Lau said:


> Dwarf Puffer. I hope its a girl.


AWW, look at that face. You have to love that face. Great choice for the tank! I'm digging the final scape, too. 

*demosthenes* - looks like a red ramshorn snail to me.


----------



## Randy Lau (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes its cute...and active! But if only I can get it to start eating.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

if i could i would make a mini m full of those cute dwarf puffers! i hear they get a little aggressive if theres too many though =(. i guess my one will have to do..


----------



## Randy Lau (Mar 29, 2008)

*kcirtappatrick* that is what I hear, too. They also do best in a species-only tank. I researched and found otto's as the only suitable tank mates with puffers. Shrimps are a gamble (I'm sure once the puffers get a taste all inverts would be fair game!)


----------



## Randy Lau (Mar 29, 2008)

The foreground HG 'belem' plants are generous contributions from members *Richy* and *Martin Schellinck*. 

Thanks guys it really gave the tank a much needed jump start. 
Randy


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Wow! So good. Rock placement is spot on and you did really good with you plant choices.
Love it!
Are you really going to be able to give this tank away to your sister for a wedding gift?


----------



## Skrimpy (Sep 16, 2009)

Making a tank and having it grow out is like having a baby and raising him. I agree with UG, will you be able to give that tank away?? 

Randy, I really like the Dwarf Hairgrass sp. 'Belem." If I'm not mistaken, the sp. "Belem" curve as it grows upwards, right?


----------



## Randy Lau (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comment *UG*.

Sorry for the delayed update but I have already given the gift.

BTW everyone she loves it. Even though her fiance was not a fan *at all* of the idea of having a tank he really pulled a 180 turn when he saw this final layout. They were both taking pictures =) . 

*UG* I do want to ask you where you got your ott-lites. I can't find them anywhere locally. Actually does anyone have suggestions for lighting? I've never done a small planted tank before and was wondering if I should go pressurized co2 or dose with Excel with these plants (HC and HG 'japan').


----------



## Randy Lau (Mar 29, 2008)

*Scrimpy* this is my first experience with HG 'Belem' and I was assured by George and Steve from AFA and by members here that it will curve and remain low.


----------

